# Colby



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Well last night I emailed the Colbys, I requested some info on any pup available. But I also said I was in no hurry and would be willing to wait a few months(which might be better for me) for a nice pup of any sex. Now it's just a matter of waiting for a responds.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good luck!!!!


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

If my wife wasn't allergic, skin rash, to Pit Bull hair that's the route I would take. But she is, so my next dog is a Bedlington Terrier. My current pit will be my last.


----------

